# nadali



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does 'nadali' mean in a sentence like 'Nadali ako dun'.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## zhonglin

nadali = victimized


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Got it. Thanks!


----------

